# #BBNaija: Cee-C Sends Serious Warning To Her Own Father, Others As The Show Nears Its End...



## ese (Apr 22, 2018)

Cee-C who is by far considered to be one of the most controversial yet most interesting Big Brother Naija housemate to watch, has sent a warning home. The young lady who was having a discussion with fellow housemate, Nina, insinuated that she knows some people will come forward to attack …








via INFORMATION NIGERIA – https://ift.tt/2HkcXTZ

Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

